# Sticky  Pet bereavement websites



## Jobeth

I've heard of the Blue Cross one but not the rest of them. Red and Howling also have a lovely video for those that have lost an older dog.

https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...4AA31419E357E20BF4674AA3141&FORM=VIRE&PC=APPM


----------



## 3dogs2cats

Some insurance companies offer a bereavement service too, my insurer contacted me after we had our girl pts late 2018 to see if I was ok and to offer their service should I require it.


----------



## JoanneF

I wonder if this would make a good sticky, so it could be easily found when it's needed?


----------



## JoanneF

The suggestion has had a few likes so @SusieRainbow , what do you think?


----------



## SusieRainbow

Excellent idea for a sticky !


----------



## JoanneF

Thanks @Jobeth for finding the resources.


----------



## Jobeth

They've added one for the US.


----------



## Mrs j m shieldy

Any helpful advice on how to cope after our 5 year westie was hit by a car car didnt stop and she sadly passed yesterday


----------



## Boggins

Mrs j m shieldy said:


> Any helpful advice on how to cope after our 5 year westie was hit by a car car didnt stop and she sadly passed yesterday


I am so sorry to hear of your loss. I also lost my best friend Bo on December 21st 2021 very suddenly and unexpectedly so I am grieving too.
I have just read "Heart Dog" by Roxanne Hawn which is one person's take on coping with losing your best friend. Its a short book (I read it in about 2 hours) and whilst there are no answers I found myself nodding in agreement when she described how she felt when she mourned her dog. The book is not a magic cure, there isn't one, but it does have some suggestions s for coping strategies and confirms we all go through this loss in our own way, at our own pace but all share that love that never truly leaves us.
I wish you all the very best at this sad time and hope you get through this difficult time as easily as possible. Remember, you are not alone.


----------

